# Schalter 40A gesucht



## server (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich suche einen Schalter für 24 V Gleichstrom, der bis 40A schaltet...
Ich weiss, höt sich jetzt etwas hoch an, aber ich will mit zwei Batterien einen 500 Watt Motor antreiben.....

Also, wenn jemand zufällig weiss, wo ich so einen Schalter bekommen könnte, wäre ich für diese Information sehr dankbar 

mfg
server


----------



## Skinner (3. Mai 2005)

Naja den Schalter will ich nicht sehen^^

Ich würde dir sowieso bei sollen Strömen eine Schaltung über ein Relais empfehlen. Geht einfach und kann auch mehr Strom schalten


----------



## server (3. Mai 2005)

ja....ist nur wahrscheinlich sehr teuer, oder?

und wo bekommt man so ein relais? Sagen wir mit 2 Schliessern und 2 Öffnern?


----------



## server (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Vielleicht hab ich da was falsch verstanden: ein Relais ist doch ein Schütz, oder?

Also eine Einheit aus einer Magnetspule, die über den Steuerstrom akktiviert wird und dann die Schliesser und Öffner schaltet.

So etwas brauche ich nämlich 
(2 Stück davon).
Und zusätzlich noch 3 Schalter für Selbshaltung und Ausschalten.
Für 24V DC 40A.

Gehts das, gibts das?


----------



## melmager (4. Mai 2005)

Wende dich am besten an einen Schaltschrankbauer
die sollten dir sowas zukommen lassen können 

ps du brauchst nur 1 Schliesser am Schütz für die Selbsthaltung

Dann Taster Öffner zum ausmachen
und Taster Schliesser zum anmachen

was auch machbar ist: ein Relais mit 4 mal Umschalter mit 16A Schaltleistung
3 Kontakte paralell schalten für dem Motor einer für die selbsthaltung


----------



## Skinner (4. Mai 2005)

Ein Relais ist eigentlich ein Schütz mit einem Schließer.

Die Selbsthaltung läuft einfach ab.

Du nimmst einen Taster mit der Steuerspannung für die Spule vom Schütz und parallel dazu hängst du einen Schließerkontakt vom Schütz. Zum Ausschalten baust du einfach vor das ganze einen Öffner.

Wenn du vor hast mit Hilfe von 2 Schützen den Motor zu steuern (linkslauf, rechtslauf), so ist er erforderlich das du einen Öffnerkontakt vom jeweils anderen Schutz in die Einschaltschaltung des Schützes einbaust. Damit verhindert man das einschalten beider Schützen. Dabei ist zu beachten das man zwischen direkt und indirektumschalten schon beim Aufbau wählen muss. D.h. entweder man muss zuerst den einen Schütz ausschalten um den anderen Einzuschalten oder man schaltet durch einschalten des einen Schützes den anderen aus.


----------



## server (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Danke, ich kenne mich mit den Schaltvorgängen, Plänen und Selbshaltungen aus.
Ich brauche deswegen zwei Schütz, weil der Motor 4 Pole hat und damit die Drehzahl gesteuert wird. Also zwei Pole werden über den ersten Schütz geschaltet und die anderen beiden über einen Schliesser des ersten Schütz und den zweiten Schütz.


----------

